# tyre shine



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

whats the best tyre shine you guys have used?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gyeon tire or gtech t1 for me.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

price no option i like pneu
value for money car chem


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino by a mile


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I use castillo verde tyre dressing, best one I've tried


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I use castillo verde tyre dressing, best one I've tried


That sounds like a wine!

Never heard of it in all seriousness. What's it like? Water or silicone based? Finish? Durability? Price?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Autosmart Highstyle


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> That sounds like a wine!
> 
> Never heard of it in all seriousness. What's it like? Water or silicone based? Finish? Durability? Price?


Haha I know

I bought a sample box of 10 1 litre products last year, I've been very impressed with a few items from them considering the price, some are rubbish though

But yeah, tyre dressing is a paint on liquid,gives a very wet look finish for about 1 week, then just a good dark finish for the next 3 weeks or so. Beads off water nicely, so doesn't come off after the first sight of rain or a wash

Can pick it up on ebay about £25 for 5 litres, or £40 for 5 litres with 5 litres of wheel cleaner which was also good

There dash cleaner and glass cleaner are good too

Polish was rubbish


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

luke_270 said:


> whats the best tyre shine you guys have used?


It really depends on what you individual want from the product. Some deliver stunning high gloss and others more of a Matt finish. Also look at longevity etc


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm running 4 different types at the moment on my winters.

Gyeon Tire still doing it for me. In summer when it's drier CarPro PERL.

It's a funny one as products can look different on different makes of tyre.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Opti-Bond Tyre Gel

Just order up some more


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

GTechniq T1, very natural looking finish.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax pneu , Gyeon tire . Gtechniq t1 are still my all round favourites 

Carpro perl and af satin are ok don't last too long in wet conditions


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gyeon tire or Gtechniq T1 again


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andy-P said:


> Autosmart Highstyle


Me too, love this stuff.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

High style for me too. If you prep your tyres, add a coat then wait an hour and buff off, add another coat and buff right away it will give you a nice satin finish which last me around 3-4 weeks in winter months.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Just curious.

Out of all the ones that have been mentioned, what leaves a nice wet and glossy finish?

Luke


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't think it's been mentioned but Meg's Endurance will give you that finish.


----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

squiretolley said:


> Don't think it's been mentioned but Meg's Endurance will give you that finish.


+1 thats good stuff!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes a very competent tyre dressing, but slightly too glossy for my liking.


----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

squiretolley said:


> Yes a very competent tyre dressing, but slightly too glossy for my liking.


it is glossy but thats how i like my tires looking tbh


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Turtle Wax's Wet 'n' Black.

Durable and glossy finish.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

PLuKE said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Out of all the ones that have been mentioned, what leaves a nice wet and glossy finish?
> 
> Luke


AS High style will leave a glossy finish if you don't buff it down.

1 coat with a buff will give you matt.
2 coats with a buff in between will give you a satin look.
1 or 2 coats with no buff for the gloss but you need to let it dry a little before driving.


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

GYEON TIRE

FLASH BANANA

These are the best I have used


----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

bought a 5l bottle of carplan trade valet tyre shine yesterday was to good a price to turn down, anyone tried this ?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Just out of interest do any slowly degrade the rubber of the tyre ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Danjc said:


> Just out of interest do any slowly degrade the rubber of the tyre ?


While I'm not up on everything that's used in them I am of the opinion that the water based products will not do anything to the tyres.

All the "harsh" products were banned a few years ago I think.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> While I'm not up on everything that's used in them I am of the opinion that the water based products will not do anything to the tyres.
> 
> All the "harsh" products were banned a few years ago I think.


That's good to know


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

squiretolley said:


> Don't think it's been mentioned but Meg's Endurance will give you that finish.


My choice too. Mainly because the bottle I got about 5 years ago is still going and still like the look it gives the tyres


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

GYEON Tire


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What the hell is the point of using a water based dressing on tyres????????????


ANYBODY???????
The first slightest bit of damp and its gone 

ROTFLMFBO


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I like Carpro Perl although longevity is not the best, using Megs Endurance in the winter which is ok


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

luke_270 said:


> bought a 5l bottle of carplan trade valet tyre shine yesterday was to good a price to turn down, anyone tried this ?


Its OK just,i have 5 litres of it also lol ans was dirt cheap


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dresses arches ok!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Got to be AS highstyle for me too. 

Great value for money and you can achieve any look depending on how many layers you put on and how much you buff it. 

Just dont be dumb and slap it on with a paintbrush, otherwise it goes everywhere!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Highstyle is what you need


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Used Meg Endurance gel for first time today. Will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Got to be AS highstyle for me too.
> 
> Great value for money and you can achieve any look depending on how many layers you put on and how much you buff it.
> 
> Just dont be dumb and slap it on with a paintbrush, otherwise it goes everywhere!


I use a cut down paint brush. IMO, it helps make the bristles a bit stiffer, and although takes a little bit more effort to work it into the tyre, ultimately reduces how much product gets used, and potentially wasted.

I also use AS Smart Wheels on the tyres and agitate with a stiff brush to clean prior to application of Highstyle (if the tyres are particularly dirty, the chemical reaction between the dirty/contaminated rubber and Smart Wheels turns the Smart Wheels brown as it foams,....... which is nice).


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

AllenF said:


> What the hell is the point of using a water based dressing on tyres????????????
> 
> ANYBODY???????
> The first slightest bit of damp and its gone
> ...


Yeah, I just use a brush and a bit of water for tyre dressing!!! Put a fancy label on it and charge £15quid I bet someone would probably buy it!!!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Yeah, I just use a brush and a bit of water for tyre dressing!!! Put a fancy label on it and charge £15quid I bet someone would probably buy it!!!


LSP safe too :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting discussion about tyre shine and water based etc. I use Triplewax Tyre Shine (foam cleaner) which is only lasts a day or so (just as durable as the tyre shine from hand car washes that disappear in a day or two).

My tyres are probably my main letting down point at the moment as they don't look shiny, any decent products which are more durable than Triplewax Tyre Shine?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Yeah, I just use a brush and a bit of water for tyre dressing!!! Put a fancy label on it and charge £15quid I bet someone would probably buy it!!!


Yeah, because that water based paint your car is coated in just falls off as soon as it rains...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm reasonably sure the clearcoat isn't water based....


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

I recently tried Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and this gave a nice finish (you can go matt or glossy depending on application), no evidence of flinging off and the finish appears to be staying good despite quite a few wet miles.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Gtechniq t1 or bouncers dress to impress both look stunning and very good durability.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Finish Kare #108AS dressing has done well for me on both tyres and interiors.


----------

